
Ask HN: Are you aware of any banks that offer a consumer API - reilly3000
I’m looking for a place to put my money that offers an API that I can consume with my own scripts. I don’t want to make a scalable app with something like Plaid. I just want to be able to pull down current balances and transaction history; I don’t want my API key to be able to transfer money external. Bonus points if I can open unlimited sub-accounts and make internal transfers between them. I’m happy to pay a modest fee for this service. Double bonus for existing mobile UI. Does something like that exist?
======
smt88
This doesn't exist in the US, as far as I know. It's now mandated in some
parts of Europe.

You don't explain why you don't want to use Plaid, though. It would work well
for what you're describing, except for the internal transfers. I've never
heard of an API for initiating transfers, though you could probably set this
up in an afternoon using headless Chrome interacting with a Zelle web UI.

------
daleholborow
In Europe yes, but you don't state where you are.

~~~
cynix
I'm not the OP but I'd like to know if this exists in Australia.

